# NEW GTR ON 5TH GEAR RIGHT NOW



## shakman83 (Nov 9, 2006)

GO TO CHANNEL 5 RIGHT NOW ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

But do NOT enter the competition. It'll reduce my chances of winning ;-)


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

What a boring review!!!

Could have been better!

Still want one though:bowdown1:


----------



## Icepyr0 (Jan 11, 2008)

u B*ST*RD!! lol u said it too late lmao, do you know if there is a repeat of it? lol


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Didnt show enough !!!! But what a car !!! :flame:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I'm phoning up to get in their competition for that r33


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GTRNICK said:


> What a boring review!!!


He had the ass out loads, which is more action than you see from 99% of GTRs, so id say it wasnt bad, esp as he said it understeers a fair bit.

Looked fantastic, tho ive seen em moving in the flesh plenty already.

I want one


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

what a sh1t review, Plato is such an indescript twat! What did he say? something like "it's a great piece of metal"...oh mate!!

Well done JP, Nissan take years to produce an awesome car, and that's all you can say....and understeer....WTF

And I hate the way these TV dicks take the piss out of the MFD in the same manner....! Guy's, change the fukin parrot record and think of good things to say..

5th gear really is sh1t, that skinny twat with the pointy sideburns...where DID they find him..


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SteveN said:


> He had the ass out loads


Exactly that's all he did IMO. 

Cem gave a better review in his post about the GTR LOL!!!


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

A car of the GT-R's stature is worth Tiff don't you think


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

how long did it take for him to say "playstation"

lol

mook


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I wonder if the GTR being on 5th Gear has anything to do with the high number of guests on the forum at this moment in time ?? 

The GTR looked absolutely stunning on tv....can't wait to see one in the flesh.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Shakey Finch said:


> and understeer....WTF


id be inclined to believe a top BTCC driver if he says something understeers more than he would expect on thelimit in certain situations.

unless you know better?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ben did say



> I'll say Jason loved the car and especially the box, but he is a Porsche man and does nit pick a couple of things (some understeer?mm) but admits he was nit picking coming from a racing driver.


Mook


----------



## Noodler (Dec 23, 2007)

I would like to have seen a few more dash shots and maybe a camera panning round the outside of the car.

I have seen better footage on youtube, shame really.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> how long did it take for him to say "playstation"
> 
> lol
> 
> mook


Correct, the cliche'd obligatory backhanded compliment of nearly all GT-R reviews since the R34. 

I don't think the majority of owners out there much ever think about Sony Playstation when driving the GT-R. But somehow almost every review would have you believe otherwise.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

SteveN said:


> id be inclined to believe a top BTCC driver if he says something understeers more than he would expect on thelimit in certain situations.
> 
> unless you know better?


Like I said, he's indesript, he mentions understeer but doesn't say why, who's to say the tyres weren't going off a tad? I'm not seeing much evidence of understeer in the numerous mag features of youtube vids.

He may be an ugly little touring car chimp, but that don't make him right does it?

Would rather have seen Tiff drive it.


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

What the hell.. Why would i want to know what panties my mother is wearing. He has issues..

Roll on the real review.. Top Gear


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The best bit was the link. "... and speaking of Skylines, here's Jason with the latest one from Nissan" (or something like that) IT'S *NOT *A SKYLINE


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I can't believe at this stage journalists insist on using the Skyline name for this car. 

wait.... I can believe it!! 

sad


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> how long did it take for him to say "playstation"
> 
> lol
> 
> mook




Talk about used material. Think the topgear guys will do a better review than that.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> The best bit was the link. "... and speaking of Skylines, here's Jason with the latest one from Nissan" (or something like that) IT'S *NOT *A SKYLINE


I thought they had phrased it "in its previous incarnations..." 

The car looked awesome though. Even Mrs R said she'd like one so thats all the go ahead I needed!

The only problem I can forsee is there is no way Nissan will be able to meet the demand.


----------



## max55uk (Jul 31, 2004)

Bunch of Twats!!, really pi$$ed me off, my five year old kid would have talked more sense than this guy....

btw whens the GTR being featured on Top Gear?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> how long did it take for him to say "playstation"
> 
> lol
> 
> mook


At least one reference to 'PlayStation' or 'manga' is compulsory in all GTR reviews.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

max55uk said:


> Bunch of Twats!!, really pi$$ed me off, my five year old kid would have talked more sense than this guy....
> 
> btw whens the GTR being featured on Top Gear?


As mentioned by Ben in another thread, TG doesn't start until later in the year and do what they want when they want.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

cant believe, so many people, with so little experience of the car, can slate the comments so much.

so big blinkers id say.

its an amazing car, they said so, get over it



Shakey Finch said:


> he mentions understeer but doesn't say why, who's to say the tyres weren't going off a tad? I'm not seeing much evidence of understeer in the numerous mag features of youtube vids.
> 
> He may be an ugly little touring car chimp, but that don't make him right does it?
> 
> Would rather have seen Tiff drive it.


he did say why, as it seems the torque split seems to have a lot more to the front than he would like at high speed sweeping corners.
this will be to stop people who arnt BTCC drivers oversteering off the road at speed.
hence why its more happy to let you have a little play at lower speed tighter turns, as it takes less skill then.
id say thats fairly in-depth considering how short the feature was.

not much evidence of it as its not terminal understeer, and anyone who can drive pro can drive around it, like he did, hence the constant oversteer in the film. 
but what he is saying is on the limit it naturally understeers rather than oversteers in some occasions more than he would like/expect, which seems a perfectly valid comment.
he didnt say it understeers badly, maybe you should understand the massive difference.

simple fact is most standard RWD and 4wd cars understeer when over the limit unless you are deliberatly power oversteering it, all GTRs have TBH. 
manufacturers do that on purpose, as though you seem to think he is a shit driver, I doubt you or most others have the driving skill of Plato, and may not be able to handle 100mph+ oversteer on the limit, but mild understeer at that speed is a lot less scary to most...


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

It's on again on Five Life+1 (Sky Digital Channel 183) at 10 pm for those that have missed it.


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the slot was just too short to be thorough. It was never gonna be a great feature as there just wasn't enough time to go through everything it offers. Hopefully the TG one will have all the excitement the boys normally give their reviews (even if it also comes with some OTT nonsense).

And I can't believe the bastards nicked my car for the competition!!! :chuckle:


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

oh plumfiddlers I missed it.. anyone know when it will be youtube'd ?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

SteveN said:


> cant believe, so many people, with so little experience of the car, can slate the comments so much.
> 
> so big blinkers id say.
> 
> ...


Gan San appears in a vid, after a few runs and still wearing his helmet, where he's telling Mizuno essentially what you just said. So the understeering issue isn't new or reason to sound off an alarm. It's neither evil nor surprising regardless; as you suggest it's not a terminal illness.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Anyone uploaded the video yet???!!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

xsvoid said:


> anyone know when it will be youtube'd ?


Second that.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Understeer is as standard "dialled" into road cars, it's normally easily removed by different suspension aligment and settings or spring rate change at the front and even something as simple as tyre pressure changes - something if you knew what the settings were you could have done in most tyre shops. 

Understeer is there to keep normal drivers alive - a track version would have it easily dialled out closer to neutral but not oversteer as even race drivers don't like the sudden nature of that in a very fast and powerful car (ok in slower motors).


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This car had 'Japanese suspension' on it. The UK spec car will have different suspension.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Its a Whale !!!
Thank god a proper test ! :banned: 
after all the hype.......
thank christ I kept my 32 !!!!!!!!!     
hey steveN !!! 
2 driving gods opinions are good enough for me !
c


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

WHERE IS THE VIDEOOOO???!!!!


----------



## AMG_POWER (Nov 20, 2007)

YouTube - Nissan Skyline R35 GTR


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Video

Fifth Gear - Nissan GT-R


----------



## AMG_POWER (Nov 20, 2007)

Today, 04:38 PM 

You posted Today, 04:41 PM 

I WIN 


Its great review, this guy is just in denial how good of a car it is.


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I knew this review would be rubbish, Tiff should of done it. 
But i cant wait til the Stig takes it round the track! :chuckle: 


PS: what's the main difference between the Uk & Jap suspension? Speed hump mode for UK? :chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

bonzelite said:


> Gan San appears in a vid, after a few runs and still wearing his helmet, where he's telling Mizuno essentially what you just said. So the understeering issue isn't new or reason to sound off an alarm. It's neither evil nor surprising regardless; as you suggest it's not a terminal illness.


Really? Cool info.
Im glad someone else on here understands cars enough to get what he meant, and it seems the guys in Japan agree too.



Fuggles said:


> This car had 'Japanese suspension' on it. The UK spec car will have different suspension.


Somehow I doubt if they will dial out understeer on the limit on UK cars, why would they?


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone like to set up a sweepstake on how soon Clarkson mentions "playstation" during the TG review?

I'd put it in 5 second phases.

I think TG will be a similar affair - upshot being its a ridiculously good car for the money.
Scratch that - Its a ridiculously good car.
I've started saving for mine. I'm at £102.30 and am happy to take donations


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

Jason seems to like the car a lot, and even though he says the car is probably more rewarding on the road, thats what it is for, 'anyone, anywhere, anytime'... which is fine by me as i would use it everyday on the road with occasional track use.

as we all know, the truely track focused model, the v-spec (or whatever they call it) will cater for everyone else!!

for a top BTCC driver to really have to nitpick to find faults is a good thing; there was nothing majorly bad of note to say about the car. again there was a subtle veyron comparison re. the 'ring times which i guess is good.

would love to see one of their shootouts/dog fights with this and a 911 and tiff.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

a bit of understeer is easy enough to dial out.

just a shame that Mr potatoe didn't tell us what it actually feels like to drive, give a little sense of occasion, or even give some demonstration of in gear accelration. it almost felt like they had it on the show just to say they were the first. afterall they spent almost as much time telling me to check that my prospective purchase of a 13 year old car had a rear foglight as they did displaying the most important sports car to come out of Japan in recent years.

Shame, because it had the potential to be the UK's first glimpse of something special, and it just felt like any other road test.

mook


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Most important question is......

How long before Ben needs a rebuild after every Tom, Dick and Harry has thrashed his GTR about?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Trev said:


> Most important question is......
> 
> How long before Ben needs a rebuild after every Tom, Dick and Harry has thrashed his GTR about?


Well frankly I'm flabbergasted that the engine hasn't blown up already after that 500+bhp dyno run. Everyone had told me that the GTR was already tuned to within an inch of its life. I thought that BP 102 would have destroyed it for sure.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I thought the review was very good ,they gave the car plenty of air time ,just because it's a GTR does not mean we need a whole programe on it ,It was very fair .The car looked great and it was getting some hammer too ,which was nice .I think Mr Plato said he has to pass a little crit on the car as it's his job (which it is ) Anyway he liked the thing ,as I'm sure most people do .It was nice to see it driven by a top driver ,I seriously doubt many on here could drive like that : I enjoyed it anyway.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone got a YouTube vid of the giveaway GTR? Its my old car that they bought 4 weeks ago.

They were due to show it on March 3rd....Im away in China now and guess what Video set for 3rd March....not last night GRRhhh 

Maybe I should try and win in back!

Thanks


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

englishrodder said:


> Anyone got a YouTube vid of the giveaway GTR? Its my old car that they bought 4 weeks ago.
> 
> They were due to show it on March 3rd....Im away in China now and guess what Video set for 3rd March....not last night GRRhhh
> 
> ...


Here ya go.


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's a better quality youtube link for the review that's not taped off the tv lol:

YouTube - Fifth Gear R35 GT-R


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

That settles it...I'm gonna wait till Nismo makes a Z tune R35


----------



## HASNIC (Jun 10, 2005)

Speaking to Jason on the day of filming he genuinely liked the car, and him using two tanks of fuel in the afternoon just having fun in it proved more than any words on the day, and to add he got out with a massive smile every time.

And to be honest, watching him at Rockingham he's a very good driver, it's all too easy to jump on the bandwagon and say he's not driving it properly, but he was going at a fair old lick, far more skilled than Ben Barry who did the CAR mag review, and would be going far faster than most normal track day goers.

The review was overly short, which was a shame, but as already mentioned, he was really scraping the barrel to really come up with any real reason to knock the car, and lets be honest, he's a 997 911 turbo owner and he admitted to me he would have liked to have found more faults with it than he did, especially for the money it's going to come in at, ie well under 911 turbo prices.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

maximum6 said:


> That settles it...I'm gonna wait till Nismo makes a Z tune R35


Me too I will wait for the Z-Tune R35, that will be a big bargain, I will even ask Carlos to make an X-Tune just for me.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I am not sure if Plato likes or dislikes the car, still waiting to watch it when I get back home later.

But if you compare how he reviewed the F430, it was really uninspiring.

YouTube - First Ever Ferrari F430 Road Test

Even tho it was an amazing car.

Now watch Tiff handle the F430 Spider

YouTube - Fifth Gear - Ferrari F430 Spider

I think Jason may be a good driver, but he just doesn't manage to convey any enthusiasm for the car.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Maybe just his personality, most of the reviews he has done, hes pretty bare bones, about it. Less bullshit than clarksons never ending spewage of drivel, but he doesnt look like he is having fun, i guess its just his way for doing things.

Car looks great tho. kinda felt a bit bad for it, looked like he spent more time sliding it around :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Don't worry about Platohead; he is just jealous.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Not a great fan of FG but I think Plato's review wasn't bad except the obligatory playstation references the UK press just HAS to use when it comes to GT-Rs. The understeer is there people, take it on track and it wants to creep wide on those fast 3rd/4th gear sweepers. I noticed this at Sendai Highland as did every other journalist there. It's dialed in for safety and if you are as good as Plato you can get around it I'm sure. Personally I don't mind this at all as it tells you when you've reached the limit, just back off and all is well. No underwear mishaps!

If you want a more aggressive geometry or suspension set up then the various tuners will no doubt be able to help.

As for what he said about the MFD....it's pure jealousy I'm sure as his 997 Turbo has a little gay analogue stop-watch stuck on top of the dash! LOL:chuckle: ....and he had to pay extra for a rear LSD!!


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

If i was Nissan..I would of set up the car to have neutral handling when I put Traction control on R, Normal understeer on regular mode, and Oversteer on OFF mode for Drifts.


Once again..I'm gonna say it...

I'll wait for the best tuned model of GTR to come out before I buy it. I just won't feel satisfied with a bit of imperfection. With the GTR being a so hard to tune by yourself..it only makes sense. Patience will be rewarded!!!


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd rather Tiff to have driven the GTR. 
Bring on Top Gear!..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Kyuubi said:


> I'd rather Tiff to have driven the GTR.
> Bring on Top Gear!..



Likewise.

Just watched it again. Towards the end of the review, Jason forgot his lines-so just said er er er its a great car  
I best have one, now I'v seen that:thumbsup:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

thought it was a very good review, just too short

i even thought the playstation reference was entirely appropriate, as he was talking about the stupid gimmicky display that nissan should've dumped after the 34
normally it's just reviewers being ignorant about the diffs/attessa that gets the video game references, but nissan bloody ask for it with the stupid mfd

almost as bad as aston's pretentious 'emotion control unit', and the 'power beauty soul' bollocks that makes a £100k car look like a cheap maplins stereo

and i don't care what anyone says, i actually prefer plato's reviews to tiff, the 'ferrari whore's', gushings.
seems less taken in by the hype, imho, and more appreciative of the aspects that are relevant to me


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

maximum6 said:


> If i was Nissan..I would of set up the car to have neutral handling when I put Traction control on R, Normal understeer on regular mode, and Oversteer on OFF mode for Drifts.
> 
> 
> Once again..I'm gonna say it...
> ...



Whats your opinion of driving it ,bit too much understeer on the limet:chuckle: 

How can you make a production car faultless ?understeer/oversteer blah blah 
I thought the car has been set up by the sound of it pretty damn well ,it's ring times are ok arn't they ?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmmm.. I remember in BM Gan-san had complained the car understeered and the GTR Devt Lead said to turn off traction control completely to direct more power to the rear.

Plato only left it at R mode.

To switch it off, flick down , then flick down and hold.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

skyline69_uk said:


> Understeer is as standard "dialled" into road cars, it's normally easily removed by different suspension aligment and settings or spring rate change at the front and even something as simple as tyre pressure changes - something if you knew what the settings were you could have done in most tyre shops.
> 
> Understeer is there to keep normal drivers alive - a track version would have it easily dialled out closer to neutral but not oversteer as even race drivers don't like the sudden nature of that in a very fast and powerful car (ok in slower motors).


enter the V Spec...

that will have it dialed out.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I fell asleep waiting for the review as I found the programme before the GTR segment so boring. Watched it this morning and, to be honest, don't have a problem with the way the car was reviewed. It was only driven on track and ultimately Mr Plato did enjoy it. The journalism and comments were to be expected and he did say the understeer was at the limit.
He didn't want to like the car, but did. Thats what we needed to see/hear.
I would bet money Top Gear will not review a Japanese import but wait until the official UK one comes in. Then they may try to do a head to head with an imported one to show us what we are [or are not] missing.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

"......you can even tell what pants yer mums got on !!"   

Had to laugh at that...........don't think he was meant to say that somehow ?!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Top Gear is in Japan right now


----------



## EvilChap (Jan 3, 2008)

I think although short the review said alot about the car.

Plato makes no secret of being a Porsche fanboy, but you could see was just speechless at time in the GTR!

If you watch his other reviews he really talks alot more, and never gets bleeped out on final cuts! It really looked like he was having so much fun, and getting so much enjoyment from the car he was having a hard time giving his normal style review.

That says it all for me 

TG.com, the magazine, have already reviewed the GTR with clarkson driving it, so you can bet that's the time they will have filmed a piece with it too...


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Tiff would have done it better, but the understeer comment is fair enough my 33 v spec used to creep wide on the limit.

you can see what clarkson will say now. they'll compare it to a car that it is better than and then Clarkson will just say " yes the GTR is better but I'd have the other one as this is still a datsun". I am still looking forward to the review of it though. .looked stunning the the video.

/steve


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Well apart from it not being long enough, which i agree with everyone on that part. It deserved a whole hour to itself  

I was pleased to see a GT-R on TV for the first time, and i'm sure the estimated 1 million viewers were also generally happy to see it. They were never going to be able to keep everyone happy, especially the GT-R diehards. Well im one too and i liked it. What people need to remember is that 5th Gear is a motoring program for the masses, not a youtube special. Every car review gets approx 6 mins, even if they film your car for 10 hours and have the most amazing footage some a stunning sunny day ! Special features like Tiff going to Nascar (next week) or even goddam caravans will get approx 15 mins... just the way it is. All being well a GT-R will be back again in the near future for a vs test, when they can decide what to put it up against on track. There's alot more to come... If they decide to use ours again maybe mine will be pretty modified by that point  They never actually called the GT-R a Skyline.. it is the next one up from the R34 so to speak.. The researchers did there job and supplied Jason with correct information content, who then translated that into his own style mixed in with his British humour for like i said a feature for the masses. He gave a really positive review if you look beyond how short it was, though there were a good few prevew secetions both l/n and online as well. I'd far prefer to have seen it than not at all, and i don't see itv or C4 doing car shows  I'm sure there's alot of people on here who could have presented the feature way better, in which case they should really give up their day job, send in a cv and video to Northonetv, but my moneys on them sticking with the man from Monaco.
Jason and the crew were really sound guys, J also sorted us out with new tires even though the car barely broke a sweat.

Yes maybe or maybe not TG will do a better job, you'll have to stay tuned in June for that. As i said in my previous post TG has twice the budget and different styles. Yup im sure TG would never shoot a JDM even though they've shot it in Japan and want to use a JDM in the studio and track... what with no uk model about and all..


Tweenie/harry/Beglys - i never even told him to say it, but Jason actually said 'dirty'  (for those who don't know the above 3 also said the same thing after going out in the car)


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Thought so !:thumbsup: ............I was going to ask if they offered new tyres after the test !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

mmmm was the R34 review really much better ?  

YouTube - Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R

vs

YouTube - Fifth Gear: Nissan GT-R


also whats wrong with mentioning Playstation ? they instantly cut to the MFD which was designed in conjunction with Polyphony


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I thought it was very boring too, and white does not suit that car:nervous:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

For a first look the review was decent enough. Certainly let people out there know about the new GTR, and a little bit of the brand history.

However, it was a let down to not have it compared against any other cars. The basically said, here's a cheap car (but good chunk more than the £30k they claimed even in Japan) thats pretty quick from Japan.

It did not give a relative view on its performance against its rivals (what are its rivals from that review?- 30k sports cars? Boxsters? plain vanilla 911's? Veyrons?)

However for an intro for Joe public it was a good effort.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Personally after seeing that I am having to physically restrain myself from ringing Middlehursts right now and putting a deposit on one.:runaway: 

I always said I'd wait until I could get one second hand...but God it's hard!!:flame: 

T


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

EvilChap said:


> TG.com, the magazine, have already reviewed the GTR with clarkson driving it, so you can bet that's the time they will have filmed a piece with it too...



The TG magazine review was not written by Clarkson.

Butuz


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Personally after seeing that I am having to physically restrain myself from ringing Middlehursts right now and putting a deposit on one.:runaway:


Once I got the all clear from her indoors I found myself in the same situation!!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Fifth Gear also gives away an R33 GTR, here's a video:

oR0WLuGOfik&eurl


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm kind of struggling to understand why anyone would care about this or any review of the car to be honest... i'm happy for the GT-R to be the best kept secret for as long as possible. what i don't want is loads of attention, or worse still, people trying to damage or steal the car (not that it happens here in japan).

i actually watched the video with no sound and thoroughly enjoyed watching a very good driver slide the [email protected] out of the car. what he personally had to say about it did not matter to me.

we all know the car is fantastic, don't let one person's opinion get to you.

as for when TG do a review, i've never bought a car based on what clarkson says. he can't drive for toffees and never lives with a car longer than a year or two.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually I thought he looked more enthusiastic than when he was in the ferrari.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> we all know the car is fantastic, don't let one person's opinion get to you.


how can we know that, when none of us have driven it?

don't believe the hype- that's the point of independant reviews


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

gavman said:


> how can we know that, when none of us have driven it?
> 
> don't believe the hype- that's the point of independant reviews


fair point. i have driven one so i'm lucky.

i think it's fair to say that for the average bloke on the street who's not a professional race driver, this car will knock their socks off.

i've race for years and i still think this car is a fantastic alternative to a porker.


----------

